# Have your say on the HFEA website - take part in paid usability testing



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The HFEA want to hear your views on their website, www.hfea.gov.uk, and see how you engage with it. They are hosting two interactive sessions on *Monday 11 and Friday 15 August 2014 between 9.30am and 5.30pm *in Farringdon, London.

*The sessions will take approximately 1 hour* and will involve observation of the participant using the HFEA website and completing a few simple tasks. There is no preparatory work required, all we want to do is see you use the website and hear your views about it.

*Participants will be paid £50 for their time and have standard class travel reimbursed*. To sign up please email [email protected] stating your reason for using the HFEA website and your preferred session date and time.

If you can't make those dates but still want to have your say, you can do so by completing the HFEA website survey.

Tris
Digital Communications Manager, HFEA


----------

